# Holden Roofing Youth Hunt...ROUND 2!!!!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Alright, We had such a great time seeing all of the pictures of the young hunters and kids fishing we have decided to do it all over again...I think Brett will agree, this has definantly been one of the highlights of the year for us...Brett is still down at the ranch and is getting poor internet service so I am going to go ahead and post the new contest for him so we can get another lucky 2Cool youngster on to their hunting trip on the Holden Roofing pasture

We are offering another hunt for a management whitetail deer on our Holden Roofing company pasture down in Maverick County for 1 lucky youth 2Cooler, ages 6-16 and one legal guardian (space is limited). The hunt will be held on the 2nd and 3rd of December... Your hunt will start when you arrive at the gate that afternoon with Dotcom meeting you and taking y'all to the lodge to get settled in to your private room with a flat screen on the wall and fridge in the corner with bunk beds...That evening, if you make it to the ranch in time to hunt, we will head out to the stand... If not, we will be cooking dinner out in the camp (some gourmet concoction that Brett and Dotcom com up with, sure to be great!!!) and hitting the sack for the early ride through the pasture looking for the youngsters Deer... We feel sure he or she will get a crack at one on the first sitting !!! But no guarantees... The ranch is in Maverick Co. near Carrizo Springs Texas... The youngster could also get a shot a wild hogs, bobcat, Javalina, and coyotes while on this hunt... 

Here's how you win&#8230;Brett texted me these two pictures of shed horns hanging on the fence at the camphouse down at the ranch this morning. He has counted the horns and wrote the number on a piece of paper and stored it in a secure location. The 2Cooler that comes closest (without going over) to the number of horns hanging on the fencelines wins (PLease guess the total number of sheds on both fence lines combined. If one guy or gal guesses 998 and another guesses 1001 and the number is 1000, the person guessing 998 will be the winner). The winner will be announced on Saturday November 26th.

Now here are the rules (sorry but we gotta have a couple):

-Contest ends Friday November 25th at midnight. All guesses must be made through 2cool, posted on this thread.

-All guesses must be accompanied with the first name of the youth, ages 6-16, and a picture of them doing something outdoors related. Only one guess per youth however, if you are a 2 cooler with more than one youth, you may enter each youth individually under your screen name. Please do so as separate posts. *Posts without pics of the youth and a first name do not count. The reason for the name and picture is to eliminate multiple entries for one youth.*

-You and your youngster will have to have a valid Texas hunting license at the time of the hunt. This is a rifle hunt and no rifles under a .243 please, but if you don't have a gun, we have a couple of youth models at camp.

-Hunt is for one youth and one Guardian, all hunters must sign release at camp before beginning hunt.

-Hunt is for December 2nd and 3rd, 2011 only. The dates cannot be changed and this hunt cannot be transferred, traded, sold, or bartered for said youth J. If unable to go on these days, the next closest guess, under the actual amount, will be the winner. Please scroll through thread, if two people guess the same amount, the winner will be the one that posted on this thread first. Please take the time to go through this thread to not post a duplicate number that does not count. Trip must be for youth listed with winning guess (if you enter two youths, the one with the winning guess is the one that goes. Hunt cannot be transferred to other youth. If that youth cannot go, the next closest guess will be going)

-The winning youth's legal guardian must contact us by Monday Noon, November 28th 2011 through www.2coolfishing.com or at [email protected]. If we are not contacted by this date and time, the next closest guess will be the winner.

All the where's and when's of what to bring will be discussed once the winner has been determined.

I think this covers all of our bases here, we kinda threw this together pretty quickly, if we think of anything else, we will add it later.

Once again, this hunt has no guarantee of any harvest and no cash value. This is strickly done for fun and for our 2Cooler friends.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I want to commend you guys for doing this!

However, should you do this again next season, I wish you could change the rules so my 10 year old grandson could be entered.

First, the hunt started on a Friday, and yes he could miss a day of school, but for the November hunt he had a school function that would have made it difficult.

Second, your rules say that his "legal guardian" has to accompany him on the hunt. Hunter lost his dad, our first born son, when Hunter was one year old. His dad was the most avid hunter you would ever meet, but Hunter's stepfather, while being a great guy, doesn't hunt.

So it's up to me, or my younger son to take Hunter on hunting trips...


----------



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

Is it possible to enlarge the pictures at all or are they that small for the reason of guessing for the contest?

Thanks


----------



## thedeerwalkers (Sep 19, 2011)

*Sheds*

Bentley, 10 years old, cleveland,texas and he guesses 309


----------



## CTMLT-NWG (Jun 28, 2011)

*Sheads*

Alexandra B (14 YRS) guessed *278*


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

TJ will be 13 yrs old on Wednesday and his guess is 313 sheds


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Hunter 15 guesses 204


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Elijah 13 guesses 210


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Brooke just turned 11 and her guess is 211 sheds


----------



## jag11741 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jon 12 says 248


----------



## jag11741 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cris age 15 says 289


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Jacob 11 yrs old Guess 224


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Riggs Duncan 14 yrs old 193


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

*202*

Katelyn , age 8 , 202


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Nolan age 6 guesses 169 sheds


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Alyssa, 9 guesses 182


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Trace age 12 says there are 216 sheds on the fences....


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Will, age 9 guesses 461....


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Miranda, age 16 guesses 303....


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayton age 13 Guesses 236


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Eric Age 10 guesses 185


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Todd age 10 guess 211


----------



## shock leader (Feb 5, 2010)

Katie is 12 and her guess is 238.


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

Jackson 13yrs old 199


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

Jared 8yrs old 187


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Pooja.. guess 165


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Rahil.. guess 226


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Parker (lower right corner) age 14 says 243.


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

Matt age 14 guess 487


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

Austin (11 yrs old) says 296


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

Tyler (6 yrs old) says 282


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Guess*

Reid age 8 guesses 257. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

Madison is 9 years old and guesses 219 sheds.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Logan, age 13, looked at those pictures for a long time and came up with a guess of 336. :cheers:


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

*Aiden (7)*

Guesses 174. Good luck to all.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Reese (10 years old) guesses 304


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*Guess*

RJ age 10 now guess 523


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*Guess*

Raymond holding his big brother's first buck! age 6 now says he knows fo sho that ther is 622 sheds


----------



## mudmauler (Feb 18, 2010)

Damian 6, says 249 sheds!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Just upgraded iphone and cleaned out pics dangit.. will put a pic later. Isabella age 7, sad about 1st round, now for the 2nd Round, guesses 251


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Kate 15, says 96.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*How Many?*

Jordan Says 215 he's 12 years old.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Abbey guesses 171.


----------



## Fishboy724 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Sheds*

Summer Age 13 will go with 342 sheds in round 2.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

*262*

Reese age 9, guesses 262.


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

*Carly's first*

Carly, age 11, guesses 270


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

John Allen


190


----------



## wcutter33 (Dec 1, 2006)

sam 12 178


----------



## wcutter33 (Dec 1, 2006)

james 14 says 193


----------



## D RAY (Apr 13, 2011)

*Guess*

Chloe age 11 guesses 350


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Ty, age 16. Guess = 239


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

This is Clayton, he is 11 his guess is 383.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Jake, 14, guesses 228.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Hannah, now 16, guesses 263.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Kylie age 12 thinks it's it is 86 sheds


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool !!!! Pics !!! We have seen a few realy nice management bucks the last couple of days... Good Luck Everyone !!!!!!!!!!! Brett / Holden Roofing


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gretchen age 15 guesses 283.


----------



## Hooverhog (Mar 20, 2011)

Bryce is 12, his guess is 188


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Brayden*

Brayden Age 9 268


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

Landry age 10 guesses 227


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

Casey age 8 guesses 360


----------



## splashmonkey (Jul 2, 2010)

*Good luck all you youngsters*

Bryce guesses 308


----------



## splashmonkey (Jul 2, 2010)

*Great job with these contest Brett*

Cade guesses 264


----------



## Earp (Jul 24, 2009)

Jean age 14 says 244.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Jaymen Age 8 thinks there's 212 sheds


----------



## Kittylover (Dec 21, 2010)

Tristan age 9 guess 247.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Aaron age 15 says 148 sheds. His first hunt with me and then his first kill of his own this year.


----------



## red runner (May 24, 2010)

*horn guess*

clayton his guess is 229


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

red runner said:


> clayton his guess is 229


Is that scope burn or deer blood  ?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Scope rash huh. Glad he was smiling about it.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Josh, age 13, says 240.


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

*Olivia age 7*

345 sheds


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

James age 15 cleaning birds after youth duck hunt.......He says 246


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Andre'....273


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Nic says 320....and pass the oreos.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:rybka:


AvianQuest said:


> I want to commend you guys for doing this!
> 
> However, should you do this again next season, I wish you could change the rules so my 10 year old grandson could be entered.
> 
> ...


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*guess*

Lane says 296.


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

*Question*

Is the guess for total combined sheds in both pictures?


----------



## bigdave01 (Jan 8, 2008)

*2nd Chance*

Coltin age 7 thinks its 401 Great job Brett Thank You This is great for the kids.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Chris*

Chris says 252 this time for round #2 Thanks Guys


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Grandson Blake's (14 yrs old) guess is 281


----------



## red runner (May 24, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Is that scope burn or deer blood  ?


 yes that was scope burn it was his first deer and he was nervous and wouldnt listen when i told him to pull his head back. but i bet he wont do it agin


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

red runner said:


> yes that was scope burn it was his first deer and he was nervous and wouldnt listen when i told him to pull his head back. but i bet he wont do it agin


Lol.... I've done it my self... Looked like a good one!!! Good luck everyone!!!!! This has been alot of fun!!!! Brett


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Autumn age 10 thinks it is 230.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Rider age 11 guess 426


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

*sheds on fence*

Logan, age 14 guesses 419 sheds


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Rider age 11 guess 426 forgot pic


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Colby age 7 guess 386


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Raina age 10 thinks it is 62 sheds.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Taylor age 9 guesses 186...


----------



## Low Tide (Jun 26, 2010)

This is Cara, age 10 with her first deer. Her guess is 325 , but she said technically it is 0 because horns do not shed, antlers do.


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Thank you*

Lauren age 8 guesses 290 and she also says Thank you.


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Sisters guess*

Chloe, age 10 calculates that there are 258









The one in front.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

jackson age 7 guesses 221


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mariah 12yrs old. She guess's 406 sheds. Thank you!


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

Carlton, age 7, guesses 206.


----------



## kerrdog (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for doing this,

My son Coleman Kerr will guess 175 sheds.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jennica, age 14. Guess = 300


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> I want to commend you guys for doing this!
> 
> However, should you do this again next season, I wish you could change the rules so my 10 year old grandson could be entered.
> 
> ...


Surely someone on here can verify this, but can't your daughter-in-law sign paper work to make you a legal guardian for the trip?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Surely someone on here can verify this, but can't your daughter-in-law sign paper work to make you a legal guardian for the trip?


Hes just making it more complicated than it needs to be


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Autumn Age 8 said 375


----------



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2005)

Tristan age 13 guesses 207


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Jordan age 15*

Jordan Age 15 Guesses 305


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Kolby age 12*

Kolby age 12 Guesses 275


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Zach, with his first ever deer from opening weekend, age 10, guesses 326


----------



## windrose (Nov 14, 2006)

Tanner is 8 and he guesses 327


----------



## deerlee (Nov 17, 2011)

Caleb, Age 15 guesses 108


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

What a bunch of cool pics...can't wait to see who ends up winning this one, going to be a lot of fun... 

Brett sent me a text and some great pictures from down their today, still hasnt been able to post many of the pictures due to poor reception down at the ranch...

"Our five management hunters have just left and took some really nice deer. The top pic was 24 7/8s wide and the other two were a nice 8 point and another 9 point that was taken. The hunters are seing some really nice bucks and we still have a lot of management deer to take!!!!"

The last pic is a couple of nice bucks from yesterday evening during one of the management hunts...


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Chris says 252 this time for round #2 Thanks Guys
> View attachment 435396


It may not look like an "outdoor" photo, but his project was on George Washington, and the US and why he is proud to be an american, so he can "hunt and fish" LOL, but here is another one in case


----------



## wadnskinny (Jan 26, 2009)

Hunter is 13 and his winning guess is 594.


----------



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

Luke says 238.


----------



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

Let me try that again. Pic did not post. Luke D says 238.


----------



## brettkeyallegro (Sep 7, 2009)

Cole says 256.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pics !!!! Can't wait for this hunt !!! It has been tough here the last couple of days .... We are seeing some nice bucks but it had been really hot and that makes for tough hunting... We are going to add a day to the hunt so who ever wins it will be a Friday, Saturday, and Sunday hunt !!!! Thanks to all the great moms and dads!!!! This had been a lot of fun !!!! Brett


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicole 12 thinks about 241


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Nathan 16 guesses 372


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Zachary on the left age 16 guesses 348


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

Sydney , age 11 says 231.

2cool contest !


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

Reilly , age 13 says 149.

Thanks guys !


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Brian Campos age 13 guesses 274

Thanks fellas for the opprotunity










Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a couple of days left!!!! We videoed 4 fights today and saw some really nice bucks !!! Can't wait to see who ends up with the hunt . Brett


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> I want to commend you guys for doing this!
> 
> However, should you do this again next season, I wish you could change the rules so my 10 year old grandson could be entered.
> 
> ...


So, ......................................have the kid make a guess- If he wins, I am sure they can make it happen.


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

Sara (15) guesses 328


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Raven say's 257!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Jonathan say's 265!


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

TJ, Age 10 - guesses 150 sheds.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok it's down to the last day !!!! Three first bucks were nailed today I can't post pics here from the ranch !!!!! All youths!!! Can't wait to see who gets the hunt ..... Brett


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thanks for the opportunity*

Julian - Age: 11

Number: 144


----------



## Roentgen (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thanks for the opportunity*

Joaquin - Age: 7

Number: 152


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Few hours left...can't wait to see who wins... Talked to brett earlier today and they shot some goodens...


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Buck, 16, says 361 antlers*

Buck's guess is 361 sheds


----------



## wadnskinny (Jan 26, 2009)

Any idea what the number of antlers was and who had won? My son woke me up at 5:30 am this morning to check. You would have thought it was Christmas this morning. This was a really 2cool idea. Thank you Brett.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok ........ I have been trying to post for an hour having a hard time getting out... First off everyone here from Holden Roofing wants to say thank you for entering the youth hunt contest!!!! What a great bunch of pictures!!!!! The winner as stated on the first page will be the closest guess without going over.... There are 455 sheds on the fence .... It looks like the winner is ( Flight Cancelled ) " Rider " age 11..... His guess was 426 !!! Congratulations Rider!!! Please pm me a phone # when you see this.... Thanks Brett Holden and the Holden Roofing Team


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

awesome way to go.


----------



## Low Tide (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations to the young winner and Thanks to Brett and the Holden roofing team for the opportunity to take a chance at such a once and a lifetime hunt for our young hunters. Looking forward to seeing the results of another great hunt.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Congrats to the young hunter....was a fun one, thanks fellas for this chance to win. What you guys are doing for our youth is just awesome. If we ever meet up, crown is on me.

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats to Rider! Brett this is awsome. Thanks,


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Rider age 11 guess 426 forgot pic


Pm and email sent !!!!  Congrats to Rider... I left you my cell # give me a ring. Looking forward to hearing from y'all .... Brett


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Wowwww this is 2cool he is so excited I just want to thank you Brett for putting this on I sent pm and left voicemail I prolly should've waited to tell him Thursday evening he won't b getting any sleep this week neither will I :biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Wowwww this is 2cool he is so excited I just want to thank you Brett for putting this on I sent pm and left voicemail I prolly should've waited to tell him Thursday evening he won't b getting any sleep this week neither will I :biggrin:


Cool!!!! Sorry I left my phone in the deer stand and just got your voice mail Lol... The bucks started pushing does around a little this morning so may be a little more of a challenge to the hunt this go round... Can't wait to get y'all down here and try to find Rider his buck!!!! I'll call you late morning or call me back anytime after 9am.... :cheers: Brett ps tell that young man we saw some good ones this evening !!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Just got word that Peggy down at circle V donated an entry fee for rider into the Los Cuernos deer contest

http://www.loscuernos.com

Maybe his name will be in one if them categories by the end of the week


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats to the winner. We missed it by 20 for a tie, lol


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

ronrob said:


> Logan, age 14 guesses 419 sheds


Wow! My initial guess was 456!


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!*

You and your son will have a great time. Lance is still talking about his hunt with Brett and rest of the folks at the ranch. It is a great ranch and Brett and crew know how to do it up right. Best of luck and be safe!

Len


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shorty Bang Bang said:


> You and your son will have a great time. Lance is still talking about his hunt with Brett and rest of the folks at the ranch. It is a great ranch and Brett and crew know how to do it up right. Best of luck and be safe!
> 
> Len


If thats his son, he had him when he was 10:slimer:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Shorty Bang Bang said:


> You and your son will have a great time. Lance is still talking about his hunt with Brett and rest of the folks at the ranch. It is a great ranch and Brett and crew know how to do it up right. Best of luck and be safe!
> 
> Len


Thanks Len!!! It was a pleasure Hunting with you and your son.....Wish I could post more pics and the video we took but Internet is really slow here at the ranch...... Can't wait to get Rider down here!!! Hope to find him a good one!! Brett


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> If thats his son, he had him when he was 10:slimer:


:wink: what can I say I started out young lol....no he is my wife's lil brother


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

*Hunt*

Well..... Good luck to you and your brother-in-law!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

ronrob said:


> Well..... Good luck to you and your brother-in-law!


Prolly gonna need it look like its callin for rain down there this weekend


----------



## TxMarlin (Jan 25, 2005)

At the chittum ranch right now sitting next to Brett waiting for the pigs to roll in. I just shot the largest deer of my life. We have been talking about the youth hunts and I think this is awesome for the kids. Good luck Rider, your gonna have a blast!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We had one of our Holden Roofing sales reps coming down with his daughter this weekend to hunt a management deer and had to push the hunt back a week so we have an open spot ...... We are going to invite the Holden Roofing youth hunt second place winner to hunt this Friday-Sunday along with Rider .... Please pm or email me asap for details and to verify the youngster can make the hunt.... :ac550: Brett


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh man, what a bonus! Who is the lucky kid?


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

*Management Hunt*

Awesome!!!!! Don't know what else to say. This is the best Christmas present ever! Logan is excited to say the least! He can't wait!
Enjoyed talking to you on the phone Brett. We look forward to meeting you and your crew Friday. Thanks again for this wonderful opportunity. I am sure that it will be an experience of a lifetime for Logan!


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

dot com checking in... we have had a great year so far.. been slammed but have loved meeting everyone and seeing the great deer in the field and on the cleaning rack!!!! looking forward to the rest of the season.. get tight on the chittim sucka  

captshayne.com


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

The Holden Roofing youth hunt round 2 giveaway started out with a BANG!!! Both youngsters got their bucks today!!!! What a great group of guys !!!! I can't post pics yet because of our Internet service but Rider took a 10 year old 8 pt around 25" outside spread and Logan took a 10 Year old 14 pt ( really heavy horns) these kids did a great job !!!! Can't wait to get the pics posted..... They are hunting hogs and javelina in the morning and then headed to the deer contest.... 1 of the bucks wieghed 195lbs and the other 176 field dressed! What a great evening...... I'll get pics up soon.... Brett


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to see the pics. I bet they are proud.
Again, thanks for all you are doing for the 2Cool kiddos.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rider's buck scored 148 5/8 and has 8 points missing 3 inches of brow tine and was 23 1/8" inside spread with a 25" outside spread...The bucks main beams were 27 6/8" and 28 inches!!! He is leading the 8 point division in the Los Cuernos deer contest!!! 

Logan's Buck scored 156 with 15 scorable points...He was a main frame 10 with a split brow tine and 4 small drops on the back of the main beam!!! His buck is 17 plus inches inside and 19 2/8s outside!!! Logan is leading the over all youth at the Los Cuernos Deer Contest...

Here are a couple pics of the 2 happy Holden Roofing youth hunt winners ....

Once again, thanks Mont for letting us post the Holden Roofing youth contest on 2coolfishing.com

Brett Holden
Holden Roofing Team


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome......congrats to the kids and to you Brett for making it happen!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Very-Nice looking bucks!... I bet, that the 8 pointer, 25" sprd., looked like he was 30" inches, walking away....haha!*

*For sure, "CHRISTMAS" came early for these 2 young hunters!!*

*Great Job!, guys......Way to Go!, "SANTA (Brett) CLAUS"...:dance: ..Mark*


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Wow, deer of a lifetime for these young guys, congrats to all and thanks to Brett and family for being so generous.


----------



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow you're gonna need a wide angle lens for those deer to fit in the picture! Well done kiddos, those smiles are something else. Too bad 15 years later they'll still be trying to top those deer You da man Brett.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Guyfishn said:


> Wow you're gonna need a wide angle lens for those deer to fit in the picture! Well done kiddos, those smiles are something else. Too bad 15 years later they'll still be trying to top those deer You da man Brett.


 Those kids were great !!! They could shoot too !!! This entire contest thing has been a blast ..... We may drum something else up later...:cheers: Brett


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Fantastic Hunts Brett! Karma Wagon is on ur side!

Congratulations to those young Men and their Family's!


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

*Holden Roofing Youth Hunt...Round 2*

I can't say enough about how thankful we are to have experienced
the Chittim Ranch. This Ranch is incredible!!! The Nunley-Chittim is proof of that years of dedication and hard work, strict lease rules and proper management can produce a quality deer herd.
Thank you Brett for giving these young hunters an opportunity to harvest a buck of a lifetime. I'm sure these young hunters have sat and watched the outdoor channel just dreaming that someday they could get a shot a trophy deer. Brett Holden has turned these dreams into reality.
It was such an awesome experience, not only in the blinds, but also at the hunting camp. These are the most down to earth, best group of guys that you could ever hope to come across. They all made us feel comfortable and at home. Seems like we've known them known them forever. It was worth the trip just to sit and listen to the stories around the campfire, not to mention the great food. The bacon wrapped jalapenos and grilled swordfish is "to die for".
I want to sincerely thank Brett for sharing his passion for the whitetail deer with us. I am sure these boys now have a new "hero" after this trip. They could not be prouder of the beautiful bucks they brought home with them. I am sure they are already anxious to get them back from the taxidermist.
Kudos to Brett and Don Holden, Capt. Shayne, David and Wesley along with the entire Holden Roofing Team!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ronrob said:


> I can't say enough about how thankful we are to have experienced
> the Chittim Ranch. This Ranch is incredible!!! The Nunley-Chittim is proof of that years of dedication and hard work, strict lease rules and proper management can produce a quality deer herd.
> Thank you Brett for giving these young hunters an opportunity to harvest a buck of a lifetime. I'm sure these young hunters have sat and watched the outdoor channel just dreaming that someday they could get a shot a trophy deer. Brett Holden has turned these dreams into reality.
> It was such an awesome experience, not only in the blinds, but also at the hunting camp. These are the most down to earth, best group of guys that you could ever hope to come across. They all made us feel comfortable and at home. Seems like we've known them known them forever. It was worth the trip just to sit and listen to the stories around the campfire, not to mention the great food. The bacon wrapped jalapenos and grilled swordfish is "to die for".
> ...


 *It was a pleasure meeting you and your son !!! *Thanks you for the kind words !!! We loved having yall and hope to see you and the boy at some of the deer contest this year ... Ill post some more pics of the hunt when we get them loaded......Thanks Brett and the Holden Roofing Team !!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice job again Brett, those are some fine looking bucks the boys were able to take. I saw on Facebook that Captn Shayne said things went great and everyone had a blast, another great wknd at the ranch! Gonna have to hook up w you and Shayne for a crown n coke after the season, y'all stay safe and keep up the good work down there!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

royboy42 said:


> Nice job again Brett, those are some fine looking bucks the boys were able to take. I saw on Facebook that Captn Shayne said things went great and everyone had a blast, another great wknd at the ranch! Gonna have to hook up w you and Shayne for a crown n coke after the season, y'all stay safe and keep up the good work down there!


 Thanks my brother .... It was off the chain and I will say this it was nice having some youngsters that could shoot all 3 of the 2cool youth hunters were great shots... We took them all to the range behind camp the day of the hunt and after watching them shoot the bullseye out of the target we were pretty sure they would get their deer and man did they... We met some great people during the contest and had a lot of fun !!! We have a bunch of our Holden Roofing sales reps coming down for some of the culling action for the next week and *we are thinking about puting together another hunt for some youth cull bucks,hogs and javalina not really as high end management deer as the last ones but we do have quite a few deer that need to go still.... This entire contest thing has been a blast.... *Wish we had enough room to just invite the entire 2cool bunch !!!! Be safe your self Royboy and thanks for the post !!!! Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hey Brett...I want to know, When is your Wife going to take that "Chost" in your Avatar?....LOL!!.







*

*..Mark*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> *Hey Brett...I want to know, When is your Wife going to take that "Chost" in your Avatar?....LOL!!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple more years .... She is hunting pretty hard this year but has found the *one* yet... We saw one 2 weeks ago she has been hunting pretty hard but hasn't shown himself again...:shamrock: Thats what makes it fun.... I love the avatar pic its from a trail cam early season.... Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Couple more years .... She is hunting pretty hard this year but has found the *one* yet... We saw one 2 weeks ago she has been hunting pretty hard but hasn't shown himself again...:shamrock: Thats what makes it fun.... I love the avatar pic its from a trail cam early season.... Brett


*She'll find the "One". It might take a couple more weeks, but,and "Little Miss Hottie- Doe" will bring him out!!...That Avatar has been hitt'n on me. I like them heavy-looking drops on that deer....."Good Luck" to the BOSS of the house...hehe!:rotfl:......Mark*


----------

